# Tying Down Problem



## Pestor (May 18, 2010)

Hello, i kept the tip of the plant tied down 2 an a half weeks into flowering an the growing tip has turned into a short messed up looking ball of growth is this going to b a problem, should i cut it out or wait to see if it grows out? Apart from that the plants are going great tying down formed lots of lower budsites to develop and the flowers have already started to develop very well!


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (May 18, 2010)

what strain?


----------



## Pestor (May 18, 2010)

Green house white rhino


----------



## The Grow Kid (May 18, 2010)

I say wait it out if you don't think it going to harm flowering


----------



## Pestor (May 18, 2010)

Looks like theres two pheno, one is developing slower an taller with less leaves the other quicker shorter an much bushier. One indica one sativa difference in the smoke should b interesting.


----------



## me8980109 (May 19, 2010)

If you tie down the tip, do it only for a few days and then let it go upright to grow for a day or two before you tie it down again, but you probably already figured that out right?


----------



## Pestor (May 20, 2010)

yep lol one plant is gonna recover the other is developing slower but even still think the growing tip is goosed oh well


----------

